# Apple TV, copie d'ecran



## koin ! (4 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
j'ai acquis récemment une apple TV sur "refurb generation" (en ré empaqueté). Pas de problème de ce côté le produit est niquel.
Par contre, j'ai découvert que mon macbook unibody de 2008 ne peut pas envoyer la copie de mon écran sur la télé par ce qu'il n'a pas le air play...
J'ai donc téléchargé "AirParott" permettant la manip. (http://www.airsquirrels.com/airparrot/)
Ca à marché à l'installation, et depuis ça ne fonctionne plus... J'ai rebooter l'appleTV, réinstaller le perroquet... rien n'y fait
J'ai la version d'essais mais qui est sensée marcher 5 jours... Il ne me détecte plus l' appleTV alors qu'il l'avait trouvé au début... (Je suis sur snow leopard)
Existe t il un autre logiciel capable de me permettre d'avoir mon ecran sur la telé sans air play ?... où quelqu'un a t il une idée pour que le parott refonctionne ?... Ou bien ai je acheter cette apple tv pour rien 
merci  à vous


----------



## koin ! (9 Juillet 2014)

wow... pas UNE réponse ?... personne n'utilise donc d'apple TV avec un mac d'avant l'air play... bon tant pis pour moi...


----------



## koin ! (11 Juillet 2014)

Et nous avons un gagnant ! (moi) qui nous dit : il suffisait de réinitialiser lapeul TV !

Merci à notre sympathique participant qui résous ainsi un problème qui ne touche... que lui, puisque personne n'utilise lapeul TV avec un MAC d'avant 2011 à par lui, c'est bien connu...


----------



## USB09 (2 Août 2014)

La recopie vidéo ne fonctionne que sur Mountain Lion.


----------

